# a cassetta



## Boursicoton

Bonjour,
 Comment peut-on traduire l'expression "a cassetta".
Exemple : Raggiungerete la mia carrozza dietro la casa... Vi raggiungerò al più presto e monterò  io *a cassetta*...
Merci d'avance


----------



## Anja.Ann

Bonsoir Boursicoton 

Je ne suis pas sûre, mais peut être la "sellette"?


----------



## matoupaschat

La "cassetta" est le siège du cocher d'une voiture à chevaux, diligence, carrosse. Cela doit vouloir dire ici "c'est moi qui conduirai les chevaux".


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Matou  
Quel plaisir! Oui, mais est-ce-qu'on dit "siège" en français ou bien il y a un mot qui indique précisement la "cassetta"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Anja,
Il piacere è tutto mio . 
J'avais bien compris qu'il s'agissait de traduire, et je n'ai jamais vu que le siège du cocher. Et toi, tu peux me dire si ce que je suppose est juste, à savoir "c'est moi qui conduirai"?
Stammi bene.
Edit: on dit aussi la place du cocher.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Merci, Matou  
"Le siège du cocher" ou "la place du cocher"!
Et oui, absolument, je peux bien te confirmer que "c'est moi qui conduirai" est tout à fait parfait! 
Ciao


----------



## Boursicoton

Bonjour à tous et merci,
Dans le même chapitre j'ai trouvé trois fois l'utilisation de l'expression "a cassetta"; voici les 2 autres :
...Stowe lasciò il posto* a cassetta *a Double, ormai travestito da cocchiere.
Double era rimasto* a cassetta*, cercando di tenere il viso il più in ombra possibile.
Le mot "siège" pourrait être correct  mais je pense à la position du cocher sur la malle , à l'arrière, et debout pour conduire le carrosse ou alors il s'agit du siège à l'avant sur lequel prend place le cocher.
Qu'en pensez-vous?
Merci, et à bientôt


----------



## Anja.Ann

Bonjour à toi Boursicoton  

Je dirais qu'il s'agit justement du siége réservé au cocher pour conduire la carrosse.

Te voilà: "cassetta" (3) ... "sedile del cocchiere"


----------



## Necsus

...o per fare un pisolino quando i passeggeri scarseggiano...! (CLIC)


----------



## Boursicoton

le mot "sellette" ne convient pas ici car il est utilisé :
- petit siège de bois sur lequel on faisait asseoir un accusé
- tablette de bois sur laquelle les culpteur pose son ouvrage

-petit siège suspendu à une corde, à l'usage de certains ouvriers du bâtiment.
Ciao e grazie

Buongiorno a tutti,
A l'examen de vos réponses, je traduirai la 1ère phrase : c'est moi qui conduirai les chevaux
la seconde : la place du cocher
la troisième : resta sur le siège (du cocher)
grazie a tutti


----------



## Anja.Ann

Necsus said:


> ...o per fare un pisolino quando i passeggeri scarseggiano...! (CLIC)



  Exactement, Necsus! 


Boursicoton, ciao! 
Seulement te dire: oui!  



> la 1ère phrase : c'est moi qui conduirai les chevaux
> la seconde : la place du cocher
> la troisième : resta sur le siège (du cocher)


----------

